# Gas Vs Diesel



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

*Gas or Diesel which do you prefer*​
Gasoline2341.82%Diesel3258.18%


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey im looking at buying a used truck, im looking at Fords not sure. I can only afford an ealry 90s pickup. I herd a rumer that diesel get better gas miliage than gas. I dont mind the smell or noise at all. Im not going to haul or tow heavy stuff too much. any personal experance (compare and contrast) Thanks you guys are the best!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I love diesel trucks, although I don't own one. My Dad owns a 2004 Powerstroke, along with a friend that owns a 2004 Powerstoke and I have another friend that owns a 2000 Powerstroke. I look forward to the times I get to take my Dad's truck, like up to WE Fest and so on. The truck absolutely flies-it beats my 2000 5.4L F-150 and it is a 1-ton crew cab long box, and the mileage beats full size gas trucks. Plus, a lot of times, diesel is a cheaper fuel. You can also add many extras to diesels which will greatly increase mileage, along with a ton of horsepower and torque. As far as an early 90's model, I am not sure you would want to go that old. I'm sure they are still good trucks, but not nearly as good as mid-90's on up. Somewhere in the early 90's I believe they began adding turbos, and you definately want a turbo. You said the smell and noise doesn't bother you-I hope it doesn't, that is one of the best parts of the diesel. They sound awesome when you drive them, you can hear the turbo whistle and the engine cranking out torque, and the tranny's shift flawlessly. When I need a new truck, there is no doubt in my mind it will be a Powerstroke diesel.

Enough of my rambling, I just really love the Powerstroke diesel, as I am sure you can tell. There is nothing better than smoking fast cars(or those who think they're fast) off the line with a 1 ton crew cab long box truck.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm on my third Dodge diesel and that should tell you something. If you are going to be getting a early 90's truck then by all means go Dodge. Dodge has been using the tried and proven inline six Cummins since they started in 1989. The present day Duramax and Powerstrokes are pretty good as diesels go but the older models will be nothing but a headache for you. Up until 1998.5 the Dodges were all mechanical drive injection systems and those old Cummins in two wheel drive configuration will get anywhere from 24 to 28 mpg depending on your driving habits. For a 7,000 plus pound truck shaped like a brick that isn't bad at all. The newer second and third generation Dodges with computer controls won't do that well but still pretty good at 20-24 mpg. Where a diesel really shines is when you load them down, tow, or run at high elevations where they still get great fuel mileage. My present truck is a 1999 and I expect about 350,000-400,000 miles before I even have to consider going into the engine. Like I said I'm bias towards Dodge. I just think the Cummins is the best engine out there.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

okay....you want biased opinions or facts. okay okay, ill give ya both. the new generation 3 dodge rams use the 610HO engines. they put out i believe 325hp and 610 foot pounds of torque. this is more then chevy and ford. now, onto the next comparison

NEXT---ford uses a v8 motor as their diesels, along with chevy. this is not a diesel specific designs. a diesel v8 is not perfectly balanced. dodge uses the cummins inline 6 putting out more power with less cylinders, they are slightly bigger cylinders however. and its perfectly balanced because it is an inline motor.

NEXT--- ford uses the v8 in their light duty trucks, dodge uses the cummins inline 610HO motor in their light duty trucks. ford also uses the same cummins inline 610HO motor in their medium duty trucks. that should say something right there, if ford wont use the motor they use in their light duty trucks in their medium duty trucks, but they will use the cummins that dodge puts in their light duty trucks.....theres your sign.

NEXT---despite having more power then the ford or chevy, the dodge also has the best fuel mileage with their diesels. if you get the generation 2 model they are even better. thats the mid 90s years.

NEXT---this is my biased opinions......the dodge diesels are badass. they look stout, are heavy duty, and the look is so original, so original infact ford is tryign to take it!

NEXT----ford and dodge have solid front axles. for a full size truck this should be mandatory. chevy uses IFS. who in their right minds would put the weight of a diesel on an IFS front end.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've been pretty happy with my 04 powerstroke. i can get 20 to the gallon most of the time.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ryan,

Do you have a Mod program in your '04? I have a '06 powerstroke and get round 16 sometimes 17 mpg.

Thought about getting a programmer but also don't want to void my warranty.

Snakey


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

no i don't have a programmer but have also been thinking about getting one. if you do get one just take if out if you need warranty work done and they will never know it was there. i've talked to a lot of people who have done that. the only upgrade i've done to mine is an air intake system.
i also noticed with mine that the mileage got better after i put some miles on her.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought they could go back in the computer and see that the program had been modified though. I have to do some more researching on it. My luck I'd mess something up and fry my engine! It's only got 3K on it now so it's not even broke in yet either. But it is hunting season so that will soon change!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

aint that the truth. i would also suggest running injector cleaner through it on a regular basis. i started doing that and it helped out on the mileage.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with alot of the info that has been posted. However look around on the roads and see what everyone else is driving. There is a reason you see a particular truck more often than others. Consumers don't lie. Neither do numbers. The dodge is a good vehicle, but nothin' rules the roads like the Powerstroke.

Joey,
Are you saying that Ford uses a Cummings motor in their F-150s? I would think Dodge would throw a hissey if this were the case. If this is true than I appologize, I've been in a Ford family my whole life and have never herd this. At one point Cummings was not happy with Dodge, and Ford was in talks with them, but they deffinatly went back to Dodge. Again, if I'm wrong I appologize.

Gunny


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I have 4800 on my Duramax, it is my first Diesel and I love it, it is much quieter than most think and the smell is not bad at all, unless I leave it running in the warehouse. Fuel mileage is getting better as the engine breaks in right around 15 right now. I mostly got it to pull our snowmobile trailer and thought I may like it more as a tool than everyday but I am quite impressed with all the aspects of it


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Joey, your information pretty much seems to be correct except that the generation II models didn't come on the scene until 1998.5 when the computer controlled 24 valve appeared. The generation III models are the ones with the common rail injection system. Everything prior to 1998.5 is generation I with mechanical fuel injection which will give better fuel mileage.

Gunny, Ford does use the Cummins as well a Caterpillar in their medium duty trucks which the F-150 is not. Like Dodge I don't think a diesel option is even available for the 1/2 ton trucks. What Ford does is use the direct injection, 32-valve, 6.0-liter Power Stroke diesel as a base engine in their medium duty trucks with the option to upgrade to the 3126 Caterpillar 7.2-liter diesel with up to 300 horsepower and 860 foot-pounds of torque, and a 5.9-liter Cummins ISB diesel engine 260 horsepower and 660 foot-pounds of torque.

If your looking for longevity with higher torque at lower rpm then the Cummins is the way to go. If quickness off the line and better throttle response at higher speeds is your goal then the Powerstroke and Duramax will work just fine. Personally I choose the Dodge, not because it is a Dodge but because of the Cummins. At 7,000 feet plus and a 10,000 pound payload the Cummins will leave the others in the dust with less strain. On the flatlands the Powerstroke and Duramax is quicker but for me I didn't go with a diesel for speed anyway. I want durability, ease of repair and maintenance and available torque when it is needed.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Everybody has a favorite truck and motor. I will admit, I am a Ford guy. Just thought I would throw this out there. Some trucks look good on paper, but the real test is hooking them up to something. There was a magazine I read last Spring, called Diesel Performance I believe, that tested the Powerstroke, Cummins, and Duramax head to head. They hooked each truck up to something like a 24 ft enclosed trailer and added a few thousand pounds to the trailer. I cannot give hard facts as I forgot the exact figures, but the Powerstoke out-performed the Cummins and Duramax in almost every test. Fastest to 60mph, 1/4 mile times, etc. In the 1/4 mile time, I believe the Duramax was almost a full second slower than the Powerstroke, with the Cummins being a closer second, something like half a second behind. Again, I cannot provide the exact info as I don't have the magazine, so if you choose not to believe this, that is fine. I am not lying however when I say the Powerstoke took almost every category.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> but the Powerstoke out-performed the Cummins and Duramax in almost every test. Fastest to 60mph, 1/4 mile times, etc. In the 1/4 mile time


I believe you and that's the very point I was making. If you want fastest speed, quickest launch off the line, or towing on a flat surface then the Duramax or Powerstroke is for you. However, hook a 20,000 pound trailer behind the Duramax, Powerstroke and the Cummins and then start up a 6% or greater incline and the Cummins will be at the top waiting for you. The Duramax and Powerstroke can't keep the EGT's low enough to make the grade at a steady speed. My Uncle drives a Dodge Cummins and pulls a 5th wheel trailer with several of his friends who have Powerstrokes and Duramax's and they travel around the US throughout the spring and summer. When they hit something like the Bakersfield mountains with the hard grade to pull there, he is always waiting for them at the top as they have to gear down to 45-50 mph to keep from over heating. He hits the bottom of the incline at about 65 in 5th gear and holds a steady 60 all the way to the top. On the flats, all of them will pull equal loads 70-80 mph all day long. It's really just a matter of what you want to do with the truck that dictates which to choose. If Ford had a Cummins in their truck I would buy one in a minute, but..................


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.4x4.ie/stockpage_1.htm

this is the diesel toyota tacoma known as a Hilux in the rest of the world. Hopefully they will start importing them in 2006 when the new regs come into effect reguarding high sulfur diesel

I had a diesel Datson pickup that got almost 50 mpg on the highway, these toyotas are bulletproof and they are the world standard for off road stuff in africa, aisa, and austrailia. I'm going to hang onto my toyota gas truck untill they bring these over. If they do it would be worth the wait IMHO.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Along the lines of Bobm's thoughts....................

The new Tundra will be out in 2006 or 2007. There is talk about a heavy duty version, 3/4 ton 1 ton, that will be diesel powered. Toyota owns a heavy truck division named Hino, and have been making big diesels forever. Could be exciting for Toyota fans......................

Another tidbit of info...............

None of the big 3 make their own diesel engines. Dodge, of course , witht he Cummins. Powerstrokes are made by International, although I cannot vouch for the new 6.0, and the Duramax is made by Isuzu, which makes sense if you remember those not so good 6.2 diesels that GM made back in the day.

I would kill fo a Hilux.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought the Jeep Liberty with the Detroit Diesel VM engine that was brought out this year would be interesting but information seems pretty scarce. Might be something worth looking at.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Along the lines of Bobm's thoughts....................
> 
> The new Tundra will be out in 2006 or 2007. There is talk about a heavy duty version, 3/4 ton 1 ton, that will be diesel powered. Toyota owns a heavy truck division named Hino, and have been making big diesels forever. Could be exciting for Toyota fans......................
> 
> ...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> dude you probaly do not know this but Isuzu is made by GM


Sorry dude, but that is not correct. GM and Isuzu simply have a joint venture called General Motors Isuzu Commercial Truck, LLC which was established in the U.S.A in 2000 to put together the Duramax. GM now only owns 12% of Isuzu stock, down from a record of 49%. Isuzu is still owned by Japanese and controlled by Japanese.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

bowhuntr4ever said:


> dude you probaly do not know this but Isuzu is made by GM go to GM.com and go to top right and click on the drop down bar that say orther GM brands names


Isuzu and GM have been in bed together for quite a while, but they are seperate companies. Remember the Chevy Luv? That was a fine example of an Isuzu product with a Chevy bowtie on it.

Remember the old International Scout? They were available with an inline 6 diesel that was made by Nissan/Datsun.


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

I have owned many different vehicles and am a gear head since I could hold a wrench. Not saying I know everything, but I live by the bang-for-buck goal you are after. If you're not towing anything, the upkeep of a diesel, especially an older model will be more in the long run than a gasoline. For the money, it is tough to beat a Early 90's Chevy 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton. Parts are extremely cheap, they are relatively easy to work on, and as long as they have a 350 and 4x4, you're in bidness! If you want a diesel, you HAVE to go with a late 90's Dodge. I have seen them run 400,000 to 500,000 miles! I have owned many different vehicles and am a gear head since I could hold a wrench. My.... :2cents:


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Blackace,

I can only assume by your post that money is tight fore your purchase. That being considered if I were you I would go with regular gas. The early 90's deisels (6.2 GM, 7.3 Ford, and Cummins) werent the best motors out there. The 6.2 was a glorified gas motor thet ran on deisel, the Cummings was very good and the Ford had major issues. To repair these motors on a limited budget would be very difficult to afford. Currently, the price of deisel is higher than gas almost negating the better milage obtained with the deisel motors.

It would be hard to beat a early 90s chevy with the 350, or a Ford with the 302 (loved that motor) or 351. Even the old Ford inline 300 6 cylinder was a bulletproof motor with losta torque for its size, got good milage and was cheap to fix. All of the gas options are easy to find used or discounted parts for, are easy to fix and are relatively easy on gas compared to the 454 and 460 motors. Personally would shy away from the Dodges gas motors of that time due to horrible milage, limited parts (compared to Ford and GM), and the simple fact they didnt have the best track record as far as repairs are concerned.

There are many options out there, looking for trucks of that age can be really fun if you are willing to do some hunting around and dont buy the 1st truck that comes along. A friend of mine was looking for an older P/U for hunting and he ran across a 1992 Chevy 1/2 tone work truck 350 fuel injected 4x4 with 96k for around $1800 a few months ago. The truch had a little rust but ran great and still looked decent. It took alot of looking but you can get an older decent milage rig for just a few bones.

For the record I'm a Ford man driving a dang Suburban.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My dad gets about 20 miles to the gallon in his '97 Chevy 4 door 350 its gas, i think thats pretty good.


----------

